

Ask HN: Your opml file - what feeds do you follow? - whalesalad

In a huge mess of trying to reassociate a Google account to another, I ended up losing a lot of my Google data. Some of the data lost was my Google Reader subscriptions.<p>I figured the community here would have a real great reading list, so thought we could all share our favorite feeds and/or opml files. In the process I can get my reading list back by community, with (hopefully) a lot of new cool stuff I have never seen before :)
======
stuartloxton
Mines full of programming feeds mixed with a bunch of other unrelated stuff -
might contain something you like. <http://38.99.2.122/subscriptions.opml>

